# Continuamente in CRASH

## akiross

Ciao, ho un problemone con delle applicazioni.

per fortuna non tutte, ma alcune vanno in crash dando il signal 11.

Per ora ho provato SIM e BOSON (un gioco di strategia)...

Si avviano e quando e' il momento di arrivare al punto decisivo, cioe' l'apertura del client ICQ e l'avvio del gioco boson, mi vanno in crash.

Non posso nemmeno avere un backtrace perche' non ho su gdb.

Che fare?

Grazie

ciao

----------

## cerri

# strace -fF -Tv nomedell'applicazione

----------

## akiross

ehm... strace devo installarlo?

a me nn funge...

dove lo trovo? emerge strace?

grazie

ciao

----------

## almafer

questo comando mi torna utile.akiross,ci si rivede eh?fai come me,emerge strace.a me seve per audacity che mi va in segmentation fault,l'unico problema è che pur leggendo il relativo manuale non ho capito che devo fare,le ultime righe dell'output sono queste

uname({sysname="Linux", nodename="tashunka.witko.it", release="2.4.20", version="#3 SMP Mon Mar 24 13:39:25 UTC 2003", machine="i686"}) = 0 <0.000051>

stat64("/root/.Audacity", 0xbffff4a0)   = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory) <0.000104>

--- SIGSEGV (Segmentation fault) ---

+++ killed by SIGSEGV +++

----------

## akiross

heila! adesso anche su questo forum? bene! + simpatia anche qui!  :Laughing: 

si vabe... non so te, ma immagino sia la stessa cosa.

Puoi immaginare quale sia l'output di boson... un bel gioco di strategia fatto con le OGL, MMMMILLE righe al secondo di output....

comunque, adesso che ho quelle che indagano sul bug, che faccio? le ho guardate ma non vedo nulla di particolare... pero', ho il numero dell'errore, quindi potrei vedere il sito ufficiale per aiuto... oppure chiedo a gentoo??

Ciauz

----------

## cerri

x almafer:

 *Quote:*   

> stat64("/root/.Audacity", 0xbffff4a0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory) <0.000104> 

 

Questo e' il tuo problema: non viene trovato un file essenziale.

x akiross: non e' importante tutto il log ma solo le ultime 10-15 righe prima di --- SIGSEGV (Segmentation fault) ---

Ciao

----------

## akiross

si si... ovvio... dicevo cosi' per dire che c'e' un gran casino...

ma notavo che non c'e' segmentatio fault, su SIM... non e' strano che KDE mi sbatta fuori per quello, e poi non lo vedo nel log?

ultime 10 righe

[pid  8457] getpid()                    = 8457 <0.000012>

[pid  8457] getpid()                    = 8457 <0.000007>

[pid  8457] getpid()                    = 8457 <0.000007>

[pid  8457] _exit(0)                    = ?

<... wait4 resumed> NULL, 0, NULL)      = 8457 <4.517594>

--- SIGCHLD (Child exited) @ 0 (0) ---

gettimeofday({1048964714, 764867}, NULL) = 0 <0.000008>

write(9, "\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0",  :Cool:          = -1 EBADF (Bad file descriptor) <0.000008>

sigreturn()                             = ? (mask now [SEGV RTMIN]) <0.000009>

_exit(253)                              = ?

come vedi c'e' SIGCHLD, ma non so quanto possa centrare... inoltre con _exit(253) sembra che il programma esca di sua volonta', non a causa di un errore.

Ora non so se dico una caxxata, ma non e' che 253 e' l'errore segmentation fault? se fosse cosi' il programma dovrebbe terminare con questo errore, che tramite exit viene restituito al sistema operativo, giusto?

bho, cerchero' sul sito ufficiale di SIM, sempre che lo trovi...

ciao

----------

## cerri

Azz: avevo dato per scontato che l'applicazione terminasse per segfault (parlavi di 11)...

Allora no, il log dovrebbe essere analizzato piu' dettagliatamente. CMQ si l'applicazione esce per un errore riconosciuto, tant'e' che ti da' pure il codice (253).

Il SIGCHLD indica soltanto che il processo generato dal padre e' terminato, e pure correttamente in questo caso "[pid 8457] _exit(0) = ?".

Prima cosa da fare e' capire cos'e' l'errorcode 253, mentre se vuoi vedere se c'e' qualcosa di errato dovresti analizzare meglio il tuo log.

Prova a fare 

```
strace -fF -Tv -o NOMEDELLOG applicazione
```

 cosi' avrai tutto l'output su un file di log.

Ma nel caso che non sia un segfault e' molto piu' difficile...   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## akiross

bho, adesso provo

toglimi una curiosita' cerri, tu sei un programmatore?

grazie

ciao

----------

## cerri

No, un sistemista.  :Smile: 

----------

## akiross

cosa cambia?

non l'ho mai capito...

ciauz

----------

## almafer

caio akiross e ciao cerri e grazie.ma come lo risolvo il problema?può servire disinstallare il programma e riprovarci?non è che sia essenziale il programma,ci terrei di più a capire che si fa in questi casi

----------

## Dani Tsevech

@cerri: laurea in ingegneria informatica? piacerebbe anche a me fare il sistemista in futuro (oppure matematica, devo ancora decidere   :Wink:  )

----------

## akiross

ahhh dunque 

sistemista == ingegnere informatico ?

eh eh

bhe, io FORSE, speriamo bene, potro' gasarmi di essere un dottore in fisica cibernetica...

solo il nome fa tremare la concorrenza...   :Laughing: 

ok ok, mi do una calmata, mancano ancora 7 anni prima di arrivare a quel punto ^_^

ciauz

----------

## cerri

 *almafer wrote:*   

> caio akiross e ciao cerri e grazie.ma come lo risolvo il problema?può servire disinstallare il programma e riprovarci?

 

Può servire ma a differenza di Windows in genere non cambia nulla  :Smile: .

Non conosco il programma in questione, ti posso solo dire che se non trova un file nella home dell'utente che lo sta lanciando (nel tuo caso, root) significa che qualche setup non e' andato a buon fine. In genere i programmi si creano delle directory nascoste (cioe' precedute da un punto) dove tenere tutti i settaggi per quell'utente. Nel tuo caso, quella dir non e' presente e al prog proprio non va giu'. Guarda se per caso non riesce a crearla.

 *Quote:*   

> non è che sia essenziale il programma,ci terrei di più a capire che si fa in questi casi

 

Beh, gia' che non sei in windows, sai che facendo setup.exe non risolvi niente  :Very Happy: 

----------

## cerri

 *Dani Tsevech wrote:*   

> @cerri: laurea in ingegneria informatica?

 

No passione, tempo e tanta dedizione. Ho fatto solo il liceo  :Very Happy: 

Poi un po' di fortuna non manca...  :Wink: 

----------

## cerri

 *akiross wrote:*   

> ahhh dunque 
> 
> sistemista == ingegnere informatico ?

 

No, un sistemista e' una persona che si occupa della gestione del sistema. In altre parole, i programmatori fanno le applicazioni, i sistemisti si occupano di tutto il resto (sicurezza, gestione della macchina, gestione degli utenti, ecc: i sostanza, se l'applicazione non va e' colpa del programmatore, se non funziona la macchina e' colpa del sistemista).

 *Quote:*   

> bhe, io FORSE, speriamo bene, potro' gasarmi di essere un dottore in fisica cibernetica...
> 
> solo il nome fa tremare la concorrenza...   

 

Qui mi devi dire tu che significa...  :Shocked: 

----------

## akiross

ARRRRGGGG

COOOSAAAAAAAAAA???

non sai cos'e', anzi, chi e' un dottore in fisica cibernetica?

Bhe, innanzi tutto, non credo si debba spegare il titolo dottore  :Laughing: 

Fisica cibernetica, come si nota, e' un branca della fisica, che come sappiamo tutti e' un campo molto vasto. 

proprio per il fatto che e' molto vasto, c'e' la fisica classica, quella quantistica, quella cibernetica eccetera. Quella cibernetica e' il ramo della fisica che piu' di tutte si lega ad informatica. In particolare si studiano le interazioni tra l'uomo e la macchina, cioe' la cibernetica. In altre parole, molto semplificate, l'argomento fondamentale e piu' noto e' l'intelligenza artificiale.

Ora, io non sono molto intelligente, infatti non so se si scrive con la i o no... credo di no, ma non ci metterei la mano sul fuoco.... spero che andando a quella facolta' io possa migliorare un pochino   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

A drila tutta anche io non e' che sappia benissimo cosa studia la Fis. Cib, ho solo letto qualcosina qua e la...

visto?

avevo ragione:

 *Quote:*   

> solo il nome fa tremare la concorrenza... 

 

ciauz

----------

## cerri

 *akiross wrote:*   

> Bhe, innanzi tutto, non credo si debba spegare il titolo dottore  

 

Beh ovviamente no: e' quello che fa passare l'influenza   :Cool: 

CMQ ganzo! Attento a non creare terminator tra un paio d'anni!   :Smile: 

----------

## almafer

grazie per le risposte cerri.io comunque è un bel pò che non uso più win   :Laughing: 

----------

